# multimedia codecs



## poncho (Aug 22, 2014)

I_'ve_ been searching for codecs to change from MP4 _to_ another format with ffmpeg2theora but *I* can*'*t find the correct package.


```
Audio Sample format conversion failed
```

It is always the same.


----------

